# Hep C Visa Information



## thegoodstuff (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering what the rules for receiving a work visa in China were if one has Hepatitis C. I understand that you have to go through a medical test and check to be given a visa but I was wondering if someone had some definitive answers as to whether or not you can receive a work visa if you are positive. 

I am planning on teaching English and don't want to accept the contract if I will be turned away.

I have seen people say they were accepted and others say they heard they were denied.

I have searched the internet for about two hours and all the posts I have seen were several years old and there was no definitive answers.

I appreciate all information and advice!

Thanks in advance!


----------

